# So do you think he's safe??!



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

So I got a couple frags from Sea U Marine this evening and when I went to put this frag in my tank, I saw this guy. What do you think?? Safe for the corals? Safe in general??

Thanks for taking the time and helping again Chris!!

Thanks
Wil


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

uhhh corals are not safe... fish... probably not when it gets bigger. :/

rule of thumb... if it is hairy and living in acros, get it out. smooth are usually acro crabs, which protect acros as they are their homes. 

I wanna say it's a teddy bear crab, but not sure.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope. Eat it before it eats your SPS.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!! To bad, looked kinda cute! LOL So seriously though, what do I do with him??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Toss him in your sump if you have one. 

If not, eat him. Well, even if you do, eat him. Let it be a lesson to the rest of them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

remember to cook, before eating

I have a lady friend who is driving out of the city to release mouses which she catches at home.
take vacation and release it at the sea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Burlington and will take him if you want. I have a puffer tank where I toss hitchhiker crabs. Some survive, some don't but at least he'll have a fighting chance 



Tbird said:


> Thanks guys!! To bad, looked kinda cute! LOL So seriously though, what do I do with him??


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Really? I guess I'm evil. My wife despises mice so we flush them down the toilet. Serves the little buggers right. If I knew somebody local who has a pet snake... 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

T-bird,

Sorry, didn't even notice him! They come all the time - I collect them and bring them home.

If you don't want to keep him, bring him back in a bag and I'll give him a home =)


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Toss him in your sump if you have one.
> 
> If not, eat him. Well, even if you do, eat him. Let it be a lesson to the rest of them.


LOL...no sump, and I don't think he would be all that filling....LOL



sig said:


> remember to cook, before eating
> 
> I have a lady friend who is driving out of the city to release mouses which she catches at home.
> take vacation and release it at the sea


Vacation sounds good!! But I'm not bringing a crab with me....LOL



carmenh said:


> I'm in Burlington and will take him if you want. I have a puffer tank where I toss hitchhiker crabs. Some survive, some don't but at least he'll have a fighting chance


Hmmmm....Do you have any cool frags??! 



50seven said:


> Really? I guess I'm evil. My wife despises mice so we flush them down the toilet. Serves the little buggers right. If I knew somebody local who has a pet snake...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


That was the thought if Carmen or Chris didn't step up.



Chris S said:


> T-bird,
> 
> Sorry, didn't even notice him! They come all the time - I collect them and bring them home.
> 
> If you don't want to keep him, bring him back in a bag and I'll give him a home =)


Hey Chris,

No worries, buddy! I'm not sure what made me even look that close....I actually thought it was some kind of algae at first. LOL If I can't somehow meet up with Carmen, (she's closer). Let me know when those Ric's are coming in and I'll bring him in then.

Thanks for all the reply's everyone!!!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

How do I get him off the frag without hurting him??  Soooo small!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I try not to kill anything. Even spiders get escorted outside. I want karma on my side...



50seven said:


> Really? I guess I'm evil. My wife despises mice so we flush them down the toilet. Serves the little buggers right. If I knew somebody local who has a pet snake...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have anything mounted and ready but if you want to come by, you're welcome to have a look...


Hmmmm....Do you have any cool frags??!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds good! Maybe I can preorder and leave you a down payment. 

Let me know when a good time for you might be and we can try to make arrangements.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can grab him off the frag, or take the frag out of water and prod him off of it.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

God that thing is adorable. 

Its a good thing you have it kinda isolated cuz I hear its really difficult to catch it when its loose in your tank!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crow that thing is just adorable...

I want a SW tank again just so I can keep these adorable pain in the ass crabs. heee.. <3


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I have about 15 different varieties now, all from SPS colonies. Some cute, some furry, some very, very small.

Maybe one day I will try and ID them all =D


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

What the hell do you feed them if they eat sps polyps in the wild??


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't wait to start my invert tank, crabs are freakin cool!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMg, he *IS* cute and tiny! (That's a dime, sorry about the glare!)
He is now safely settled in a puffer-proof hidden crevice in huge pile of rock...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Its like a teenytiny fuzzy teddybear crab lol.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW T-Bird, you should enter that photo in the POTM!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I'm in Burlington and will take him if you want. I have a puffer tank where I toss hitchhiker crabs. Some survive, some don't but at least he'll have a fighting chance


things can get past your huge GSP? I would have never thought that possible!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, yea, the smart critters learn to stay between and behind the rocks where blimpo can't reach them! 



PACMAN said:


> things can get past your huge GSP? I would have never thought that possible!


----------

